# Due date



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

How close to their due dates have everyone's goats kidded? I have a FF ND doe that was due yesterday (145 days) and two more that are 145 days on Sunday. The doe due yesterday has incredibly thin saggy ligaments that take a minute to find and very 'wide' lady bits with some clear discharge, but not that much udder filling. My other two have big bags with strutted udders and daily whitish-brownish clear discharge. Not sure what's up with my doe that's late, she seems miserable but no baby/babies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The _average _is 150 days. But no goat holds to anything written in stone.
One year she will go at 142 & next 300.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

I have no idea why that picture ended up on my post, I didn't try to add one. Poltergeists!

I know Nigerian Dwarfs usually go around 145 but didn't know how far over is too far. We're 
Pretty sure on her dates, she had several times after being bred where she would tease the bucks but not stand, and in fact would run like a gazelle if a buck came into the pen. I'm going from her last standing heat, which puts her at 146 days today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats generally go within 5 days of their due date.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Okay, thanks. She's acting very sad and clingy today, which is NOT like her. Hoping that means something good!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

See, this year has been all screwy for our due dates. Buck lived with the girls, and once in standing heat I in-hand bred the girls to make sure he "did his job". 

Begonia was due March 21st (150). She kidded out a large single as a FF on Monday, March 11.

Cotton is also due March 21st. She looks like she'll wait that long or close to it! FF. 

Crystal is due March 24th. I expect her to kid within the next 48 hours. FF.

So either I got the dates wrong, or my girls are just playing the code and tryin to throw me for a loop.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My ff ND last year went 152- carrying twins. Her sisters carrying trips and quads went 145. Again as mentioned 150 is target most can go 5 days either side but there's always the one who breaks the rule.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i never consider a doe overdue unless she is past 155 - though they can technically go till 160 

as a general rule mine like to kid between 142-147 with one doe Sweet Pea who always kids on 149

I dislike FF because I dont have a history to fall back on


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> I dislike FF because I dont have a history to fall back on


Seriously! Always unplanned. Lol and they don't like to be fussed over. They wait Till you walk in the house.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm wondering if my doe due on Tuesday was bred later. She has 'weak heats' left and right and I was putting her with the buck every ten seconds practically. Our two due on Sunday have concrete dates at least, and LOOK ready (discharge, sunken hips, big bags, ect.) I'm thinking Rosie will do what she does best and keep me guessing until the last possible second!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone else convinced their goats are out in the barn laughing their tails off at them? Mine have yet to do a single thing by the book!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

There's a book? lol...who knew.


----------

